# worried about java ferns



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got two java ferns in my tank tied to rocks with thread, and a piece of driftwood My ferns don't look very healthy, what should I do? increase the levels of CO2?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

How much light are they getting? I've found that my java fern grow best with low light, and plenty of water circulation. Too much light just seems to grow algae on them and might not be good for them.


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

I keep the light on all day and turn them off at night. I'm not sure of the light wattage I think I'm going to pick up some new ones that are more suitable.

What about fertilizers?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't be too worried about the lights. I had java ferns growing in my tank that has crappy lights, and some that only get indirect sunlight. Both seem to work, but they don't seem to like high lighting, imho. 

Personally I've never used ferts, and I don't see how they might hurt, aside from algae growth unless you've got fast growing plants to take up the excess. Java ferns are slow growing, remember. If you can, try moving them around to different areas of the tank that have different light levels, experiment and see if something works. That's what I've had to do with mine, and I'm slowly starting to see changes, but what works for me might be different for you.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually I was reading up on this today.It seems they love high lights,if you provide them with enough phosphate and other nutrients you will get explosive growth.


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought some dry plant bulbs from walmart just to see, and I found some all purpose miracle-gro is that safe to use or a bad idea?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the ferns?


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely! ill post the two others I have, I just put them in my gallery. also as you can see I put my roommates beta in the tank, I figured it would be good for the ammonia cycle and better than the vase he keeps it in.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you also get the ferns from Walmart? Just curious, their plants usually seem to be in poor health.


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

No I got the ferns from a local store for really cheap, I just wanted to try almost as a test run. They are ordering new plants next week


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

They seem to have spots on them... Can't see too well.. really tired. I got Java Ferns two week ago, and the edges of their leaves looked weird but after a few days they were perfectly fine. I keep them with 6500k light.


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got 100 watt flourescents that I'm running about 8 hours a day.

Oh and I took your suggestion Pigeonfish and got the same aqueon filter


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

[/url]


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They may be adjusting to the better lighting.Its not uncommon for plants to go through an adjustment period.


----------

